
Anyone interested in trying out my book understanding prototype? We could focus on Founders at Work say. - amichail

======
amichail
If you are interested in trying it out, please send an email to
amichail@gmail.com.

This is sort of like a closed beta but the prototype is pretty preliminary.
Nonetheless, it is already quite functional.

